
Jenkins DSL Job Simplified - alialp3_141
https://dev.to/alialp/jenkins-dsl-job-simplified-9co
======
robbya
Working with Jenkins was my first time experiencing a domain specific language
(DSL) like this. Anyone who hasn't seen DSLs through Ruby, kotlin, or other
languages are in for a treat. They are a clean way to build tooling.

